# Looking for Maroon color hotfix rhinestones



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Hi all, does anyone know where I can get a maroon color hotfix rhinestones? I have siam/ruby but I was looking for something a bit darker.....
Thanks,
Shayne


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Do a search on this forum for maroon rhinestones.. there are a bunch of threads about that color...


----------

